# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Zuschnappen bei Bic Techno 150L?

## Special K

Hi Leute!
Ich habe vor kurzem einen 3-tgigen Windsurfkurs gemacht. Es hat super geklappt, bin halt ein bisschen hin und her gefahren und hab die Wende und Halse gebt. Ich hatte da halt ein 200L Brett und ein 4qm Segel. Den Beach- und Wasserstart habe ich noch nicht probiert.
Jetzt will ich mir mein eigenes Brett kaufen, aber wei noch nicht genau welches.
Ich wiege ca 63kg (bin n Mdel). 
Also ich denke ich lerne ziemlich schnell und bin auch einigermaen frustresistent und motiviert. 
Jetzt habe ich mich mal umgesehen und meine Favoriten sind das JP X-cite ride (130l) oder tabou rocket (135l)...die gibt es gebraucht (bzw aus der alten Saison) so fr um die 700Euro, was fr mich schon ziemlich viel ist leider...
Im Surfshop hier um die Ecke ham se n Bic Techno mit 150l, das wre fr 150Euro zu haben.
Was denkt ihr? soll ich das nehmen, darauf nochmal n saison ben und dann ein kleineres holen oder gleich ein kleineres zulegen?
hoffe ihr habt tipps 
(und wer zufllig noch ein passendes brett fr mich hat kann sich auch gerne melden  :Smile:  )
Liebe Gre

----------


## Hangloose94

Naja ... kauf dir am besten was kleineres .. zB beim Surfshop Keppler in Pforzheim (www.surfshop-keppler.de) Ich kann dir auf jeden FAll einen NAISH Freewide 130 empfehlen, das is ein super Board fr caa. 700€ beste Verarbeitung in dieser Klasse. 
Aber der Keppler hat auch Jp XCite Ride und Tabou fr 650€ glaub ich, meine Preise nich nich mehr ganz aktuell ... 
Vllt. hab ich auch noch was fr dich ... 

Lg 
P.S. schreib doch einfach mal PM an mich...

----------


## DonRon

@Hangloose94:
Soweit ich hier gelesen habe hast Du gerade erst Dein Naish gekauft - es selber aber noch nie gefahren.
Wie kommst Du darauf, dieses Brett zu empfehlen?????
Nur weil es Dir ein geschickter Verkufer bei Keppler oder gar Kepplerhimself verkaufen konnte????
Das ist meines Erachtens viel zu wenig! 
Eigene Erfahrungen sind das, was zhlt. Prospekte und Tests lesen kann jeder.

DonRon

----------


## der josch

Als Surflehrer mal meine Empfehlung: Bei deinem "Fahrknnen" wrde ich da zugreifen! be erstmal eine Saison auf dem 150er und suche dir dann zur Saison 2011 etwas kleineres! Evtl. kannst du ja auch noch ein gnstiges Rigg dazu bekommen! Fr einen 130er bist du noch nicht weit genug nach 3 Tagen!

Der Bic ist eine ideale Beginnerplanke!

Wenn du allerdings ne Surfschule in der Nhe hast, wrde ich mich mal nach einem Jahresabo umhren!
Dort kannst du (wie bei uns im schnen Schwedeneck) z.B. fr 290,00 Eur die gesamte Saison auf Stationsmaterial surfen und dir so das beste fr dich heraussuchen! Mit Sicherheit gibt es da auch noch ein paar Tipps und Tricks gratis dazu...

In der Regel bekommst du dort auch aktuelles Material je nach Knnenstufe und Wind! Ich wrde mir persnlich noch kein eigenes Equipment zulegen solange ich nicht wei was ich beim surfen will... freeriden, speeden, tricksen... etc.!

----------


## Hangloose94

@ DONRON
bevor ich beim keppler war hab ich in dahab verscheidene boards von rrd, jp, tabou, fs und fanatic getestet ... 
und den keppler empfehl ich weil ers einfach drauf hat ... und wer knnte was besser empfehlen als der, der gerade das gleiche durchgemacht hat???
den naish bin ich seit dem ende dezember schon 13 mal gefahren und beherrsch ihn jez gut ...

----------


## DonRon

> @ DONRON
> bevor ich beim keppler war hab ich in dahab verscheidene boards von rrd, jp, tabou, fs und fanatic getestet ... 
> und den keppler empfehl ich weil ers einfach drauf hat ... und wer knnte was besser empfehlen als der, der gerade das gleiche durchgemacht hat???
> den naish bin ich seit dem ende dezember schon 13 mal gefahren und beherrsch ihn jez gut ...



Naja - wenn es denn wirklich so ist.......dann nehme ich mich mal zurck..........obwohl ich Dir die 13 mal nicht wirklich glauben kann.....vor allem das beherrschen nicht.

Egal

Aloha
DonRon

----------


## Hangloose94

naja ... schwer zu glauben aber es ist so ... ich hab mir vorgeholt aktiv zu sein ... bin dann nach cattenom gefahren und war oft auf dem see ... ich wei nich wie oft es genau waren aber zwischen 10 und 14 mal ... 
lg hangloose

----------


## Knacki

Hi, mit dem Bic fr 150 machst Du bei Deinem Knnen im Moment bestimmt nichts falsch. Und 500  zu nem Rocket sind, glaube ich, auch kein Pappenstiel. Wenn's mit dem Bic in 1 Jahr gut klappt, kannst Du dann ja auf was kleineres wechseln und den Bic ohne groen Verlust verkaufen. Es kommt natrlich auch darauf an, wie oft Du zum Surfen kommst.
Wenn Du einen 135er zu einem hnlichen Preis bekommst ist auch OK.

P.S. Kann es sein, dass hier im Forum z.Zt. jemand ein bischen viel Wind macht?

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## Knacki

Hab ich eben ganz vergessen,
in knapp einer Woche fngt die Boot an. Da kann man eventuell mit 'n bischen Glck ein neues Brett so um die 500  oder drunter abstauben.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## Ralf Eisenberger

Ich wrde Dir auch zum Bic raten.Ein neues Board ist am Anfang nach einem Jahr schon echt ramponiert vom Mast und was am Anfang eben alles so passiert.Das wissen wir alle denn Jeder hat mal lehrnen mssen.Bei einem neuen Board wrden Dir dann die Trnen kommen.Gru Ralf

----------


## Bleiente

Hallo Special K,
aus eigener Erfahrung rate ich Dir ebenfalls zum 150 Liter Brett.Was Du darauf lernst,kannst Du spter auf kleineren schnell umsetzten.Habe diese Erfahrung selbst gemacht.Hatte die gleichen Voraussetzungen und ein zu kleines Brett.Zum lernen bin ich dann nochmal auf 150 Liter zurck und alles ging pltzlich viel leichter.Viel Spa in der nchsten Saison!!!

----------


## tigger1983

auch noch mein Senf dazu...
Nimm den Techno 150. Der bietet dir jetzt am Anfang mehr sicherheit, so das du dich in ruhe auf das Rig konzentrieren kannst. So lernst du die Rigsteuerung richtig ohne dich aufs board konzentrieren zu mssen.
Wenn du wirklich Talent dafr hast, kannst du die basics bis zur powerhalse  bestimmt in einem Jahr abarbeiten, wenn nicht dauerts halt ein bisschen lnger, und das ohne frust...

Wenn du dann aber soweit bist das die Basics sitzen verkaufst den Techno wieder kriegste bestimmt noch hnlich viel fr, wenn du ihn nicht gerade verhunzt...
Naja und dann holste dir was in deiner gewichtsklasse. Das wird dann so zwischen 90 und 100l sein.
Die 130l sind dann viel zu gro. Wre also schwachsinn da jetzt 700 reinzustecken um es nach nem jahr wieder fr einen Bruchteil zu verticken...

gre

----------


## Amerigo

Ich rate vorerst auch zum 150. Der ist zwar bald zu gross, aber es gibt keine Abkrzungen beim Windsurfen. Erst dieser Schritt, dann der nchste.

Gruss

David

----------


## Leerider :-)

Hey, ja ich wrd auch zum 150er Bic raten... den kannst du ca. 1 Jahr fahren, vielleicht auch 2.
Nachher kannst du dann in ne andere Boardklasse auf- bzw. absteigen. Zum Beispiel ein gutes Starboard mit ca. 97l. Aer all das sieht man ja dann. 

Hangloose
Leerider

----------


## Amerigo

> Hey, ja ich wrd auch zum 150er Bic raten... den kannst du ca. 1 Jahr fahren, vielleicht auch 2.
> Nachher kannst du dann in ne andere Boardklasse auf- bzw. absteigen. Zum Beispiel ein gutes Starboard mit ca. 97l. Aer all das sieht man ja dann. 
> 
> Hangloose
> Leerider



Realistisch wird das nchste Board 115-125 Liter haben und 'ne Breite von 64-69 cm. Und vermutlich wird dann das Schwachwindboard bleiben.

Gruss

David

----------


## Leerider :-)

Naja ... mein ersters Board war ein Hifly Matrix S mit 149l... ich hab mit dem Surfen 2004 angefangen und habe im Jahr 2006 mein zweites Board, ein Starboard Flare 94 bekommen, welches ich dann meistens mit nem remedy 5,6 gefahren bin ... manchmal auch 6,2 oder 4,7 .. je nach wind ... aber nach zwei jahren kann man schon auf ein u100 board 'ab'steigen... brigens wieg ich 70kg und fahre windstrken von 15-40knt

lg leerider

----------


## Swasser Surfer

Die Bic Techno Boards sind nicht die besten beim Angleiten, Geschwindigkeit und Top End Control. Sondern sie sind sehr gutmtige und robuste Boards und das macht sie darum zum idealen Lernbrett. Auerdem sind sie gnstig zu haben.

Gru Werner

----------

